# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Atlantis

## Danet

Hace poco llegó a tiendamagia este producto y se ha agotado casi completamente en muy poco tiempo, me gustaría saber si alguien lo tiene, que comente que le parece

Y una duda personal.. ¿Se podría meter un pez vivo? ¿o por las condiciones del efecto no es posible?

Muchas gracias

----------


## drakulka

no lo se. yo tambien estoy interesado en informarme

----------


## ElGranDantón

Estamos igual, yo lo puse en el carrito el día que llegó, y cuando fui a comprarlo a los pocos días ya no estaba.. A ver si alguno lo tiene y nos puede ayudar.

----------


## Danet

Bueno despues de dudas.. al final me he decidido y compre Atlantis... la verdad que esta muy muy bien, se pueden hacer muchas cosas,  y lo del pez... ya he encontrado una forma de conseguirlo :P 

Lo unico que hay que tener claro que tipo de Atlantis quieres para tus efectos.. yo me confundí.. pero todo se puede hacer  :Wink1: 

Recomendado si tienes buenas ideas

----------


## pujoman

Danet puedes explicar un poco de que va?

saludos

----------


## Danet

Pues la verdad que los efectos pueden ser todos los que te deje la imaginacion ya que como dice en tiendamagia puedes manipular el contenido de la botella sin "abrirla" asi que todo lo que se puede preparar para una botella abierta se podria hacer con este efecto para una botella cerrada.
Yo lo compararía con las pegatinas para sellar las barajas.
No se si se puede decir algo mas... o ya he dicho demasiado, sea lo que sea decidmelo.

Un saludo

----------


## letang

Hombre, leyendo el final de la descripción de tiendamagia se intuye bastante por donde van los tiros.  :Wink1:

----------


## Iñigo

que diferencia hay entre las 3 versiones que se venden?supongo que srá el tipo de botella pero me gustaria aclararlo...

----------


## Iñigo

ok, aclarado...

----------


## Iñigo

lo que no entiendo es lo de las tapas que te vienen con cada version...alguien puede decir cual es la version mas practica para el tipo de botellas que se usan en España?

----------


## el gran dani

yo me lo voy a comprar ;¿cual de los tres tipos que hay me pido ?gracias por adelantado 
un saludo

----------


## Danet

Yo que lo tengo os recomiendo Estandard, porque water... solo he encontrado una botella que le va... Fuente Primavera :P jejejeje
Y encima su forma no es la que mas me gusta, si alguien supiese de otra marca... se lo agradeceria. 

Con Estandad no tendreis problemas porque yo despues de una busca exaustiva de botellas.. el 95% de las botellas usan esa medida.

Un saludo

----------


## el gran dani

> Yo que lo tengo os recomiendo Estandard, porque water... solo he encontrado una botella que le va... Fuente Primavera :P jejejeje
> Y encima su forma no es la que mas me gusta, si alguien supiese de otra marca... se lo agradeceria. 
> 
> Con Estandad no tendreis problemas porque yo despues de una busca exaustiva de botellas.. el 95% de las botellas usan esa medida.
> 
> Un saludo


gracias

----------


## cuenk

Yo me pregunto, abyss o atlantis...¿?

----------


## pujoman

pondria la mano en el fuego a que atlantis es lo mismo que abyss con la variante de que esta cerrada...por tanto si conoces abyss, es aconsejable el otro...(lo dicho pongo la mano en el fuego y...quizas me quemo!)

----------


## Iñigo

Danet, hoy me ha llegado el modelo standard y no encuentro botellas de agua válidas para este modelo.Dinos algunas marcas.De momento solo valen para botellas de refrescos pero solo en cuanto a tamaño...Creo quedebería haber pedido el modelo water...Espero tu respuesta para ver esas botellas.Yo he probado con 2 botellas de agua muy comunes de 33 cl. que son font vella y aquabona y no me vale el modeo standard...

----------


## coronas

Hola, ¿podeis aportar alguna experiencia? ¿Cuál interesa más por aquello de encontrar las botellas? Estoy interesado pero necesito un poco más de información.
Gracias y saludos,

----------


## Aficionado

Hola, las  botellas que pueden ser utilizadas con este juego serian las tipicas de refresco, la de sprite funciona bien (azul), tambien algunas botellas pequeñas de gaseosa y agua con gas(blanca) y he utilizado unas botellas de agua cuya marca ahora no recuerdo, en cuanto la tenga os lo comentare.

Saludos

ps.-El problema que tengo yo es con la "sujeccion" del objeto. ¿que utilizais, pegamento?

----------


## Mago Gon

me gustaria pillarmelo pero no se...me lo recomendais?la verdad esque los efectos posibles me gustan pero aun me gusta mas aquello de apañar con imaginacion...que creeis? en vuestras sabias dedos lo dejo!
gracias

----------


## Danet

Yo pensando que la Estandard era eso, la que usan casi todas las marcas.. meeec! ERROR. Lo siento. 

Loco como una cabra estoy buscando botellas que sirvan... y nada.

Son todas demasiado grandes, estaba pensando que si esta pensado para marcas de agua de America, podria acercarme a tiendas o supermercados que traigan alimentos tipicos de sus paises con sus repsectivas marcas, y a ver si asi hay suerte, probare con la gaseosa :P 

Tambien es verdad que con una botella que encuentres... 
Ya comentaré algo si encuentro alguna.

Un saludo

----------


## serxu

hace poco que adquirí el atlantis y estoy igual que vosotros. El standar no sirve, no encuentro botellas.
Puede ser que el tamaño que nos interese sea el squeeze? 
Creo que hay una botella de monte pinos de cristal que si que usa ese tamaño, aunque no estoy seguro.
un saludo

----------


## serxu

por cierto otra pregunta, haber si la puedo hacer "silenciosamente"
para dejar las manos completamente libres, creeis que se podria utilizar una "pull" o limitaría mucho el efecto?

----------


## Aficionado

Hola,

Por fin he encontrado algunas botellas de agua que sirven con el efecto "atlantis", una es aquafina y la otra fuenteprimavera.

Espero que os sirva de ayuda.

Un saludo
Fernando

P.S.- Sigo con el problema de como fijar el objeto hasta el momento adecuado que quiero que aparezca, las soluciones que utilizo hasta el momento no me van muy bien.

----------

